# Mahindra ML260 loader question



## Carl59 (Nov 7, 2021)

The Mahindra ML260 loader is supposed to fit the 4500,5500,6000 and 6500. I have a 4500 and have found an ML260 loader for sale. The loader is on a bigger tractor than mine. Either the 6000 or 6500. I don`t know which.Does anyone know if the brackets can be modified to fit my tractor? I tried google without any luck.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

According to the tractor data site that loader will work with your tractor........

TractorData.com Mahindra 4500 tractor attachments information

I would give a quick call to the local dealer and ask them this question before you buy.....If there are any brackets to change out they probably have them and could hook ya right up with the correct parts.....


----------



## Carl59 (Nov 7, 2021)

I am going to pick up the loader this weekend. I`m not sure what I`ll have to do to the brackets to attach it to the tractor but the man I`m buying from is selling me those too. I went by the Mahindra dealer and looked at all he had on the lot with loaders and I don`t think it will be difficult to modify. If I even have to at all. My mahindra dealer is a nice guy but he`s swamped. People always waiting and the phone going off nonstop.He sells parts for just about any old tractor as well as Mahindra. His family works there too and they are still busy. There is no such thing as a quick call to them. He can`t get the ML260 stuff any more. He says it`s outdated and wants to sell me a new tractor. NO WAY! Saturday I get my loader.


----------



## Carl59 (Nov 7, 2021)

If anyone wants to know in case there are loader questions like mine. My tractor is the 4500 model. I bought a loader(ML260) from a 6500. The loader brackets are completely interchangeable.It took about two or three hours to hook up the whole thing( I`ve never done it before). I`m pretty sure the ML260 is interchangeable between all four tractors( 4500,5500,6000 and 6500).


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

We're glad it all worked out. Thanks for sharing this information with everyone!


----------



## camcar (3 d ago)

Carl59 said:


> The Mahindra ML260 loader is supposed to fit the 4500,5500,6000 and 6500. I have a 4500 and have found an ML260 loader for sale. The loader is on a bigger tractor than mine. Either the 6000 or 6500. I don`t know which.Does anyone know if the brackets can be modified to fit my tractor? I tried google without any luck.


Hi Carl, I have been looking for the diarmeter of the chrome cylinder on the 260 loader arm. I have called several Mahindra dealers. No go
Any chance you would be able to help me out?


----------

